# طريقة عمل وشرح لإجزاء g.p.s trimble 5700 وطريقة العمل rtk



## باسم محمود محيى (27 مارس 2010)

:63:طريقة عمل وشرح لإجزاء G.P.S TRIMBLE 5700 وطريقة العمل RTK
كذالك توصيلات الاجزاءوذالك على الرابط
http://www.2shared.com/file/12320462/49c6dc7a/RTKTrainingRevD.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (27 مارس 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/file/12320462/49c6dc7a/RTKTrainingRevD.html


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (27 مارس 2010)

:28:


----------



## مصدر طاقة (27 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجعله في موازين حسناتك 
وجزا والدينا ووالديك الجنة
ماقصرت انا كنت محتاج هالملف من زمان
تحياتي وتقديري لك:75:


----------



## علياء على حمدى (28 مارس 2010)

عندنا مشاكل مع موقع تو شير
ممكن رفع الملف على موقع اخر


----------



## ali992 (29 مارس 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافية ويجعله في موازين حسناتك *


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمود خطابي (9 أبريل 2010)

حياك الله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى المساح (9 أبريل 2010)

ملف جامد جدا جدا 
بس نفسى فى حاجة شبة كدة عربى 
هتكون مفتاح لكل مساح عاوز يدخل مجال العمل بالجى بى اس
ياريت لو فى اى حد يقدر يترجم الملف دة ما يبخلش علنا
ثانيا الى بيواجة مشكلة فى التحميل وعندة برنامج دون لود منجر قبل ما يضغط تحميل الملف يضغط 
مفتاح alt 
ويحملة ببرنامج الويندوز العادى كدة اسهل


----------



## مصطفى المساح (10 أبريل 2010)

مافيش رد خالص 
هوة دة طلب سعب اوى كدة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا
مزيد من المواضيع المميزة


----------



## osamap (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هل تستطيع إعادة وضع الرابط مرة ثانية لأنه الأن لايعمل وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## باسم المسعودي (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
الملف لاينفتح اهو عطل ام ماذا
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## مصدر طاقة (11 مارس 2012)

ياريت يتم اعادة الرابط لانه عطلانة
ياريت احد يزودنا بخطوات عمل RTK لشركة Trimble


----------



## مصدر طاقة (11 مارس 2012)

ياريت يتم اعادة الرابط لانه عطلانة
ياريت احد يزودنا بخطوات عمل RTK لشركة Trimble


----------



## abosima (14 مايو 2012)

ass


----------



## bari (15 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## sasax (27 مايو 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوهمام (28 مايو 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## m.eid20000 (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (31 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط ..لا يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعمل


----------



## احمد محروس (31 أغسطس 2012)

RTKTrainingRevD.zip download - 2shared


----------



## jalal987 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## فالكون (23 سبتمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مارد البوادى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## omeraziz25 (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

